# Rocket Fausto not grinding



## nlaul (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been using a rocket fausto for the past 2 months and it's been working like a charm. This morning it stopped grinding. It counts down and the burrs make noise but it's not sucking in any beans. Any idea what might be happening - the chute doesn't appear blocked and the hopper is open. Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would say open the burr chamber and check inside (see if anything obvious is wrong), run the motor, see if the bottom burr spins etc..when you reassemble try coarsening the grind.

Oh just seen another post from you on a different grinder thread and that one seems to say it works OK then stops grinding all of a sudden. *Not that this is the first time it has happened, as this thread implies? *If this is happening on a regular basis, ignore my comments.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I just put my thoughts into this thread:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31997-My-experiences-thoughts-after-a-week-with-a-Rocket-Fausto/page2


----------

